# Custom acrylic work



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello, I'm needing a filter media tray. who is doing custom work, since Abyssacrylicworks, is close for business.

Needing a two compartment media box, to fit inside an area of approximately 4x2x8.25", built in faily thin acrylic. Black or translucent black acrylic is a big plus!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

PM Acrylic to see if he's up to any custom work. He built me a few things, and if he's up for more, I'd definitely use his services again.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Done. Well see what he responds.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Still looking.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20413

Check out the above link... it may be what you are looking for. Goodluck!


----------

